

3n+1 NoSQL Database Benchmark - X4
https://docs.google.com/View?id=dd5f3337_12fzjpqbc2&pli=1
During my research I stumbled over this interesting analysis and benchmark.It's an attempt to create a benchmark for databases that are generally described as NoSQL, key-value, schema-free or schema-less databases.<p>The goals are to create a benchmark that:<p><pre><code>  * is simple to understand and code - ideally, a page of code or less in most programming languages;
  * performs a non-trivial amount of representative activity - reads and updates, access contention, recovery, etc.; and
  * generates results that can be easily replicated and verified by others.</code></pre>
======
politician
I read the paper, but an explanation of why the 3n+1 conjecture forms a sound
basis for benchmarking NoSQL databases would be helpful.

